# Profibus PA



## sps_mitte (27 März 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich habe eine Frage zu Profibus PA im Ex Bereich.
Wieviele Sensoren kann ich an eine Profibus PA Leitung anschließen (T-Stücke), wenn diese noch zusätzlich über die Leitung spannungsversorgt werden (2-Leiter).


----------



## Woldo (28 März 2011)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich können bis zu 32 Teilnehmer an ein PA-Segment gehängt werden.

Ohne Gewähr: Wenn du im Ex-Bereich die passiven T-Stücke verwenden willst, musst du vermutlich den "Nachweis der Eigensicherheit" berechnen.

Ich würde aktive Verteiler im Feld montieren, z.B. von Pepperl+Fuchs "Field Junction Box". Diese haben zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass bei einem Kurzschluß in eine Sensor oder beim abklemmen eines Sensors nicht der gesamte Bus abstürzt.

Gruß
Woldo


----------



## ahennecke (9 Mai 2011)

Hallo, bitte einfach mal www.segmentchecker.com ansteuern und die Software installieren (kostenlos).  Damit lassen sich für alle Ex-Bereiche Segmente schnell zusammenklicken und man weiss ob's läuft.  Ausserdem gibt es dort eine umfangreiche Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für die PROFIBUS PA Segmentplanung als kostenlosen Download. Da habe ich mal alle Details zum nachvollziehen und herstellerneutral aufgeschrieben.

Bei Rückfragen gerne Mail oder Anruf.  Einer unserer Berater meldet sich dann gerne.

Gruß,
Andreas

*Andreas  Hennecke*
Product  Marketing Manager
Fieldbus Technology, FieldConnex®
*Pepperl+Fuchs  GmbH* 
Lilienthalstrasse 200
D-68307 MANNHEIM 
Phone:  +49  621 776-1601 
E-Mail:ahennecke@de.pepperl-fuchs.com


----------

